

Refit QuickBooks with Levion: Web Access to Desktop QuickBooks Anywhere - jasonjei
http://www.levion.com/

======
jasonjei
Hi, my team and I have been working on this for months. Our objective is to
reduce the pain of using QuickBooks for Windows. Let us know what you think.

